# "WELCOME TO WALTCUSTOMS WORKSHOP"



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

I started building models since i was 8 years old now I'm 24 and i still love working on them, this is what I do when and not working on my ranfla a 1959 Impala 2 dr Hardtop. :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

here's some models


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

You have some amazing models there man congrats on the LRB feature.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

my favorite models to built are junk classics :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

killer bro'!!!!

post em up over here http://www.mad-modeler.com


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

:biggrin: hopper


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Great!! I love the variety! On one of the pics I see the front of an orange Bomba on all golds... Let see it! :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

here is my bispala feature in LRM NOV 2003 i sold the car for $20,000 to a guy in kuwait i miss that bitch :tears: :tears:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

big body collection


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm selling my bike for $400.00 plus shipping


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

damn homie..we need to hook up on those big bodies!! let me know somethin'!!!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

my displays


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

forgoten models


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## ali (Dec 12, 2004)

i like making models look shitty on purpose


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

my 1/64 collection


----------



## ali (Dec 12, 2004)

arent those 1/64?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

i like using this brand for my paints auto air


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ali_@Dec 21 2004, 09:36 PM
> *arent those 1/64?
> [snapback]2529731[/snapback]​*


sorry you are right 1/64


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Dec 21 2004, 07:36 PM
> *i like using this brand for my paints auto air
> [snapback]2529735[/snapback]​*



I love those models that look rusted and beat up. What kinda money is that on the table?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 21 2004, 09:17 PM
> *killer bro'!!!!
> 
> post em up over here  http://www.mad-modeler.com
> [snapback]2529645[/snapback]​*



if I want to post this topic in mad-modeler do i have to start all over?


----------



## ali (Dec 12, 2004)

yeah you do


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 21 2004, 10:15 PM
> *I love those models that look rusted and beat up. What kinda money is that on the table?
> [snapback]2529877[/snapback]​*


I usually don't sell models that i have alredy built, but u can tell me want u want built and we can work something out thanks walter.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ali_@Dec 22 2004, 10:34 AM
> *yeah you do
> [snapback]2531402[/snapback]​*


damm that a lot of pics


----------



## ali (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Dec 22 2004, 09:36 AM
> *I usually don't sell models that i have alredy built, but u can tell me want u want built and we can work something out thanks walter.
> [snapback]2531412[/snapback]​*


i think he mean't what kind of currency is that in the picture on the table? :dunno:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ali_@Dec 22 2004, 10:37 AM
> *i think he mean't what kind of currency is that in the picture on the table? :dunno:
> [snapback]2531417[/snapback]​*



is not that much about $30.00 dollars to built and old model, all u need is to study cars that have rust.


----------



## ali (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ali_@Dec 22 2004, 10:41 AM
> *
> [snapback]2531437[/snapback]​*


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

where do you buy your models


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

:biggrin: ebay :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Dec 22 2004, 11:33 AM
> *if I want to post this topic in mad-modeler do i have to start all over?
> [snapback]2531401[/snapback]​*


no you don't homie!!!

you can just copy and paste your posts from here over to there. Just click on the edit button of your post you want to copy, then copy and paste everything (even the picture tags and all) then paste it over to the new topic in mad modeler.0000


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 22 2004, 10:48 AM
> *no you don't homie!!!
> 
> you can just copy and paste your posts from here over to there. Just click on the edit button of your post you want to copy, then copy and paste everything (even the picture tags and all) then paste it over to the new topic in mad modeler.0000
> [snapback]2531476[/snapback]​*



Hey hommie hook me up post this for me on mad-modeler thanks walter


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Dec 22 2004, 11:49 AM
> *Hey hommie hook me up post this for me on mad-modeler thanks walter
> [snapback]2531485[/snapback]​*


no problem. just start a new topic over there and i'll throw all the pics in for you.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 22 2004, 10:51 AM
> *no problem. just start a new topic over there and i'll throw all the pics in for you.
> [snapback]2531491[/snapback]​*


thanks let me know how can i find it on mad modeler when u are done.  :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you need to start the topic first. 

http://mad-modeler.ipbhost.com/index.php?act=SF&s=&f=2

go there and make a new topic under your name. then i'll reply with all the pics for you.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 22 2004, 10:58 AM
> *you need to start the topic first.
> 
> http://mad-modeler.ipbhost.com/index.php?act=SF&s=&f=2
> ...



done it's all yours :biggrin: thanks


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

got it covered


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

thanks 1ofaknd


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

fantasy toys (lil deville)has a lot model car kits (216)651-9232

www.fantasytoyslowriders.tripod.com


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

lil deville


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I remember this guy. :angry:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 22 2004, 01:00 PM
> *I remember this guy. :angry:
> [snapback]2532048[/snapback]​*



what guy
:dunno:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

You.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 22 2004, 02:36 PM
> *You.
> [snapback]2532410[/snapback]​*



U know what 1lo64 if u are still talking about the cadillac price incident or whatever happend between me and U put it on side, and let's come out fresh again. :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Dec 22 2004, 03:16 PM
> *U know what 1lo64 if u are still talking about the cadillac price incident or whatever happend between me and U put it on side, and let's come out fresh again. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2532504[/snapback]​*



Cool homie...I can respect that.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

How much to build me the "LAS VEGAS" lincoln homie? that shit is crazy.


----------



## stingray al (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 25 2004, 05:31 PM
> *How much to build me the "LAS VEGAS" lincoln homie? that shit is crazy.
> [snapback]2542477[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 


you serious?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really good stuff!! And thanx for posting all these pics on LIL!! :thumbsup: 
Hope to see you around on here.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stingray al_@Dec 26 2004, 02:10 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you serious?
> [snapback]2544033[/snapback]​*


dead serious


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Those are some really good ridez...........
:thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow, i wish i knew about LIL sooner...back in the early 2000's seemed like the time to be here. 

Are you still building?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Dec 21 2004, 08:36 PM~2529735
> *i like using this brand for my paints auto air
> *


i hate using that shit only thing i use is base shit takes to long to dry


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 25 2004, 04:31 PM~2542477
> *How much to build me the "LAS VEGAS" lincoln homie? that shit is crazy.
> *


nah thats david garcias (highlander 64) LAS VEGAS car homie :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 21 2007, 05:31 PM~9503673
> *Wow, i wish i knew about LIL sooner...back in the early 2000's seemed like the time to be here.
> 
> Are you still building?
> *



not to much once in a while with my son, u?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

As much as i can whenever i have time. This week i am off so i would like to get more done around here. Have you posted any pics of your newer builds?


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

your junk yard cars are bad ass dude!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by walt customs_@Dec 21 2004, 10:33 PM~2529712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 i see a 57 300 and another 300 in the process of being made into a truck :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

as do i ,


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD WALT :0 . THAT'S SOME CLEAN WORK. KEEP IT UP.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3h2WRkxRsk

nice video of his cars


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 23 2007, 07:06 PM~9518139
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3h2WRkxRsk
> 
> nice video of his cars
> *


read the name man...... :uh: walt...... david.... same???? NO


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 23 2007, 11:06 PM~9518139
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3h2WRkxRsk
> 
> nice video of his cars
> *


sorry Homie not me


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

My old Junk, I miss building models  dont have anymore free time


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Nice builds. You ever wanna come off that 64 wagon if it's plastic lemme know.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

WALT CUSTOMS said:


> My old Junk, I miss building models  dont have anymore free time


:wow: I never seen these before.....Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## BigChris84 (Aug 27, 2008)

WOW amazing work Homie!!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Whats up Homie!!! Good to see you back up da house.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Ttt anything currently


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Nah bro no more time for model cars, just working on my 59 cars


----------

